
“If your software needs on-site support you are probably doing something wrong.” - teomoo
https://www.bugtrackers.io/interview-productive-jan-varljen
======
lotsofcows
What? Rolling in it? That's not wrong. This is hacker news not slashdot.

Grudging telephone support constantly interspersed with suggestions you might
like to buy a training course is pretty common in the financial industry.

